# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  انتخاب رشته دانشگاه هاي غير دولتي (پيام نور ، ازاد و ...)

## Amirhossein7

سلام به همه ، امروز يكي از دوستام ميگفت اگه در زمان ثبت نام كنكور ٩٨ دانشگاه هاي غير دولتي مثل پيام نور ، ازاد و غير انتفاعي و... رو انتخاب نكرده باشي و هزينه اش رو نپرداخته باشي امسال نميتوني اين دانشگاه ها رو انتخاب كني چون كه مثل پارسال نيست و ثبت نام اونا از روزانه ها جدا شده !  چنين مطلبي حقيقت داره يا نه ؟ ممنون ميشم

----------

